# New project 108 gal tank



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

-Well I got my 250 gal running and such. Still gonna tweek with it a bit
-have the 150 gal the way I want it. Just have to wait for the plants to grow and perhaps swap out some bulbs
-wanted shrimp tanks so u started up a 3 gal
-also got some pinapple swordtails so they can breed for monster food. 


Soo I have a 108 gal tank sitting, looking at me, pondering about it's life and purpous

thinking now of making it into a koi/fancy goldfish tank

what are all ur thoughts. I thinks it would be something differant for me


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You should turn it into a Snakehead tank. There are lots of medium sized ones that would do great in a 108G. You could scape it with grasses and floating plants. That's what I would do if I had a big tank just "looking at me"....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the goldfish idea. I still want one. No heating, and lots of colour without too much work other than water changes.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

africans


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, I haven't had a goldfish tank for years. Since my grandfather use to keep em in hong kong. Would be nice and colorful for sure. I think you need very good filtration as they are messy. Same for koi. And a 108 would only be a temp tank for koi. I like koi, would be a nice growout for them if you intend to rehome to larger tank in future. 

My buddy builds lots of custom homes with indoor koi ponds. Pretty easy using tile and a pond filtration solution. Just need space. He's had his own inside pond for ages, low maintenance in his opinion. No heat required and the fish are hardy. He's had some very pricey koi too over the years.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the big lionhead at aprils is a real character


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

If I ever buy my own home I would love to have a koi pond in the entrance way. Would look classy I'm sure. Might stick to fancy goldfish and wait of the koi till I know I can provide a bigger pond for them. I think goldfish is almost a lost art. And u have tropical and monsters thought it would be nice to get something that dosent need a heater

Africans personally have never apealed to me. Sounds weird but it's because of there lips and faces lol. Love some of their colours tho. If my swordtails fail then I may switch it to African 

It may be a while before I can set this one up but I think it would be differant. I was amazed at some of the butterfly gold fish that I saw on the ones sponcers site ( something high quality goldfish). He had a blog and there were some lovely ones 

Tho I always thought of goldfish being overbred and mutated they can look nice is a strange sort of way. Just starting to appeal to me


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

TCR said:


> If I ever buy my own home I would love to have a koi pond in the entrance way. Would look classy I'm sure. Might stick to fancy goldfish and wait of the koi till I know I can provide a bigger pond for them. I think goldfish is almost a lost art. And u have tropical and monsters thought it would be nice to get something that dosent need a heater
> 
> Africans personally have never apealed to me. Sounds weird but it's because of there lips and faces lol. Love some of their colours tho. If my swordtails fail then I may switch it to African
> 
> ...


lol wierd never thought of their lips or faces as being much different from other fish, esp other cichlids.
now plecos or other surface suckers.. those are some wierd lips  i still love em tho


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

They look Like the cartoon fish. I dunno every time I see them it reminds me of that. I'm wierd. I'm sure I will have an African tank in due time too lol. But those goldies have enticed me


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah whenever im at aprils i stare at that funny looking lionhead for a few minutes, it looks like it has such personality.
i used to be like you thought they were overbred ugly mutant fish but somehow their funny way of swimming and hideous looks are growing on me for sure
did you ever see this?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't load the clip?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

that's hilarious


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the clip too...

I think fancy are great fish with loads of personality. But they do need a lot of filtration and regular water changes, and vacuuming as they are messy fish! I think they are great personally and we have 5 in our 30 gallon tank. We are going to set them up in a 100 gallon soon. I don't want to runt them...And besides, there is a reason people have been keep goldfish for more than a thousand years...THEY'RE GREAT!!!

Cheers


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I think most of the members here have posted whats expected from keeping goldies.From my experience, if your heading in that direction keep fancy goldfish ( fantails,lionheads,ryukins,orandas) seperate from the quicker goldies (comets,common,shubunkins,sarrassa).The slender quicker guys need longer ranged setups to develop their "rocket" shaped bodies , compared to the fancy,slow and wider bodied goldfish whom need taller and wider setups to make them happy.Come feeding time , the quicker guys get most of the food and leave little behind for the slower ones.Keep very little in terms of substrate , and make sure its not sharp or small enough for them to swallow.Sometimes barebottomed(not my fav) works well too.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm thinking paining the bottom and back white and getting red and black butterflies. That way they are the center piece or focal point of the tank


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i would load the tank with about 300 cardinals, another 300 rummynose, 100 hatchet, 200 corys both dwarf and standard... And lots of wood branches. But that is just me...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Lol. I would do the 300 cardinals in the 150 gal


----------

